# is 10 weeks too old to bring puppy home?



## Meggs (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi there just introducing myself - we are a London family looking forward to being cockapoo owners! We have reserved a pup from one of the breeders referred to here and I wanted some advice about when to bring puppy home. We are thinking about having a last family holiday at Easter just before the puppy madness begins, but the timing of this would mean bringing home the puppy at aged around 10 weeks. Is that going to damage bonding, socialisation and training? Have not yet spoken to the breeder about this - obviously we would offer to pay for their costs for keeping the puppy for an extra couple of weeks. Has anyone else picked up a puppy so late?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

We picked up gypsy a couple of weeks late as my mum had a holiday to blackpool booked and it made more sense to pick her up on the way home rather than pick her up and then a week or 2 later try and find somone to watch her.
we werent asked to pay any more than the cost of ther 2nd jag that she got with the breeder. 
gypsy has a very strong bond with my mum even tho its me who has done all the training grooming and feeding. she just seemed to pick my mum. but my other three have bonded with me. espetaly echo even though i missed the first full week of her being in the house so she as just ober 9 weeks when i got to spend some propper time with her. 

i would say its best she stays were she is till after your holiday. it will be less disruption for her.


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

I havent seen any issues with 10 weeks. My breeder doesnt allow them to go till 10 weeks and infact Charlie was 2 days short of 11 weeks. He was virtually fully house trained, loves meeting new people and we have a very strong bond so I would say not to worry.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi there! 

Not sure I've seen you on here before - my name is Turi and we brought home our first dog, a female Cockapoo from English working lines, two weeks ago.We're based in Putney - where are you?

A lot of people bring their dog home at ten weeks and don't have any problems. Your puppy will have missed out on the sights and sounds you want her to be accustomed to so you'd need to work hard to catch up but long-term I don't think it would cause any problems. Feel free to look at my blog to find out more about socialising a puppy in London! 

I've organised a meet in Bushy Park, Middlesex from 11.30am on Sunday 25th March. You'd be more than welcome to come! There are over 30 people and their Cockapoos coming and a few people coming as a fact-finding tour.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi & welcome 

I'm sure 10 weeks is still fine, I wouldn't worry about it  What breeder are you choosing? And what cocker x poodle cross is your pup?
Any name ideas yet? 

Hope you enjoy the forum!


----------



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

We picked up Tilly at 11 weeks and she was perfect. The breeder had her in the house with the rest of the family and dogs. No problems at all. But I do remember worrying about it but nothing to worry about.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Poppy was 10 weeks old when we brought her home, as it was the breeders policy. She is over 2 now and a loverly gentle dog.


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi, we collected Lottie at 10 weeks as that was her breeders policy.....we have had no problems what so ever.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi we never picked up bailey until he was 11 weeks and 3 days old we thought he was younger(a misunderstanding between my partner/breeder)
He has only been with us for 6 days but has fitted in really well, he's partly toilet trained(to paper at first but gradually doing more of his business outside)
We also have another dog which i think has made him settle in alot quicker as its a bitch and she seems to mother him.
He's still a little afraid of cars(getting better with every walk, but that can only be expected)
So i think you'll be fine

Leanne x


----------



## Meggs (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your welcome and helpful info.


----------



## Meggs (Mar 10, 2012)

No names in mind yet- will keep you all posted.

Turi we are in Battersea/Wandsworth so very close to you! Sadly don't think we can make 25th but if our plans change we would love to go!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Do keep in touch - perhaps we could meet for a walk?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

10 weeks old is a fine age to collect your puppy ... 

I would be more worried to hear you were collecting a puppy before 8 weeks of age  

We will be waiting for lots of photos


----------



## carwin (May 5, 2011)

Rather later than early. 
Our old do left her mother early and because of it she hadn't learnt everything her mother had to teach her & was hard work for a time, but Tilly was a lot better for staying with her mother longer.


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi Meggs nice to hear from new people!! i picked my wispa up at 12 weeks and she was just fine loved the drive home from Derbyshire to Birmingham and house clean quiet quickly, i think she also picked up her basic training better too, now she is 2 she follows me everywhere and is a lovely well rounded dog good with kids and adults and other dogs too. dont worry you'll be fine.


----------



## annieb (Feb 11, 2012)

Meggs said:


> Hi there just introducing myself - we are a London family looking forward to being cockapoo owners! We have reserved a pup from one of the breeders referred to here and I wanted some advice about when to bring puppy home. We are thinking about having a last family holiday at Easter just before the puppy madness begins, but the timing of this would mean bringing home the puppy at aged around 10 weeks. Is that going to damage bonding, socialisation and training? Have not yet spoken to the breeder about this - obviously we would offer to pay for their costs for keeping the puppy for an extra couple of weeks. Has anyone else picked up a puppy so late?


Hi 
My puppy was 11 weeks when we brought her home and she is doing great she never cried once at night as soon as she had her last wee at 10 30 we put her in her crate with an old tee shirt of mine and she slept until 6 30 am she has been good apart from her bouncy half hour twice a day and she is just about potty trained hope this may reassure you xxx


----------



## caro50 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi Meggs

I am in a very similar position. I will post my details later but in brief, we will be away for 4 days over Easter and I am wondering whether to bring our new female puppy home this weekend (8 wks) or wait until after the holiday (10 weeks, 2 days). Our puppy is one of 3. The mother poodle belongs to a friend of mine who is keeping one of the puppies (male) but giving the other female to its new owner this weekend. I have one older dog - a 9 yr old poodle, and 2 cats so have to factor in introducing the newcomer to an already chaotic family. My gut is to pick up the puppy later so it can settle in here without being moved to a small cottage which involves a long car journey two ways and very close proximity to our elder dog who probably won't take kindly to her new 'sister". Conversely if I take the new puppy this weekend, it gives us 7 days to try and acclimatise our 4 day Easter Break. Any advice please? Caro


----------



## caro50 (Mar 15, 2012)

Meggs said:


> No names in mind yet- will keep you all posted.
> 
> Turi we are in Battersea/Wandsworth so very close to you! Sadly don't think we can make 25th but if our plans change we would love to go!


I am in Balham and often walk on Wandsworth, Clapham and Tooting Commons with my poodle so maybe we could meet for a walk once we've got our new puppies sorted! Caro


----------



## caro50 (Mar 15, 2012)

Meggs said:


> No names in mind yet- will keep you all posted.
> 
> Turi we are in Battersea/Wandsworth so very close to you! Sadly don't think we can make 25th but if our plans change we would love to go!


I am in Balham and often walk on Wandsworth, Clapham and Tooting Commons with my poodle so maybe we could meet for a walk once we've got our new puppies sorted! Caro


----------



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

Ten weeks is a GREAT time to bring home your baby. It's never too late. Some reputable breeders keep their puppies until 12 weeks.


----------

